# Gardasee:Vesio - Boca Fobia über 220er? - M. Nota - Dalco(11er) bzw. 112er ???



## dany (26. Juni 2007)

allo,

ich habe schon wieder eine Frage bezüglich den Trails am Lago di Garda. Im Trailhuntervideo zeigen sie eine wunderschöne Trailauffahrt von Vesio nach Boca Fobia. Ich weiß daß man den 218er Weg fahren kann, paralle dazu gibt es Weg Nr220, weiß jemand ob der Weg auch halbwegs fahrbar ist. Weiters wollte ich noch fragen wie man vom P.Nota zum Einstieg des Dalco kommt. Laut meiner Karte müßte man am Anfang der Straße Ri Vesio folgen und dann mal li. in den 102er bis zur Dalco Alm und schließlich dann in den 111er oder 112er. Ist das richtig so? Worauf muß ich achten, wo kann man sih leicht verfahren??
Gibt es auch ander Aufstiegsvarianten zu diesen beiden "Holy Trails"??

Bin euch für sher dankbar für eurer Tips!!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2007)

SuFu.

Lagobiker 06. 

Fahr den 218, der ist viel schöner. Zum Dalco hinter dem 5ten Tunnel links rauf und an der 2ten Abzweigung mit dem unleserlichen verdrehten Wegweiser rechts runter. Nicht ganz rauf auf die CornaVecchia. Nicht den ersten Abzweig 102 nach Dalco nehmen, sondern weiter den 109 und den zweiten mit den vielen Wegweisern abzweigen. An der Alm rechts über die Wiese und den Hang rauf schieben im Wald und übern Kamm wieder runter zur Gerölllawine. Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mareike74 (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

was ist denn das Trailhuntervideo???

Grüßle 
Mareike


----------



## mareike74 (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

was ist denn das Trailhuntervideo???

Grüßle
Mareike


----------



## Carsten (30. Juni 2007)

Waaas??? Ihr kennt das Trailhuntervideo nicht? Großer Fehler 

Also: den 220er hoch würde ich nicht probieren, der geht zwar ebenfalls auf Schotter hoch, verläuft aber die ganze Zeit auf der falschen Seite des Berges und Du verpaßt den eigentlichen Fobia Trail auf langen stücken.

Dalco/112er Einstieg: Ihr müsst wie oben beschrieben fahren und kommt nach 5 min Schieben zum "Vertrider Sandkasten". Den kann man oben rum umfahren, queren oder eben wie Harald durchspringen 





Harald




das ist Frank, nicht Harald 
mehr Fotos übrigens auf meiner HP


----------



## dany (1. Juli 2007)

Habe eine Karte der Tour gefunden!


----------

